# Biten by cocobolo?  (Allergy)



## Dario (Jul 1, 2007)

I think I am. [B)]

My eczema seems to flare up (on any of my 6 most used turning fingers) every time I turn cocobolo...sad since I love turning it and I have some really nice pieces in my stash [V]

I will try to have my current flare up heal...then I will experiment to see if it really is the culprit.

In the mean time, any one knows a good way to test with LESS pain and suffering?


----------



## micah (Jul 1, 2007)

Just get rid of all the cocobolo that you have and see if it clears up. If you need somewhere to send it, I can probably find a place for it if I had too.[] 
I've heard that the real figured stuff is horrible with allergies....[:0]

_sorry..just had too...._


----------



## bjackman (Jul 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Dario
My eczema typically comes from contact with extended contact with not so high grade steels and some other metals. Combined with heat, sweat and dirt it just gets worse. I think I'll start wearing nitrile gloves when turning cocobolo just in case. I figure I'm going to react some day, so the more I can reduce my exposure the longer I hope to have.


----------



## Poppy (Jul 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Dario.[] How ever if you cant use the stuff I really wouldnt want to see it to go to waste ya can send it my way.[][}]

Seriously hope its something that can be taken care of with out going to the extreme.[]


----------



## Dario (Jul 1, 2007)

I'll test then if it is the culprit...I'll try wearing gloves.  Not sure how long I can endure wearing gloves with the sweltering Texas heat though.


----------



## JimGo (Jul 2, 2007)

I wear Nitrile gloves most of the time while turning - granted, we don't have Texas heat here, but it still gets hot, AND HUMID.  After a bit, you really don't notice the gloves too much, 'cept when the CA sticks the fingers together.  Be sure to wear a respirator or other filtering device; the last thing you want is an allergic flare-up in your respiratory system.  And a long sleeve smock would be a wise investment.  I wear long sleeves most of the time while turning, and jeans too.  I do this even though I'm not (yet) allergic to Cocobolo or the other woods I've turned.

Sorry to hear about your discomfort - I hope it's something you ate/drank/came in contact with in passing, rather than Cocobolo!

Oh, and send Big Rob an E-mail - he got hit pretty nastily a few years back, and may know some remedies.  I think I remember saying that cortisone cream worked well for him.


----------



## Ligget (Jul 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your reaction to this beautiful wood, I hope the gloves work for you!


----------



## woodwish (Jul 2, 2007)

I have severe contact dermatitis (OK&lt; it spelled something close to that) from cocobola and rosewoods, just don't ever touch the stuff any more.   Wasn't worth the downtime waiting to heal each time.  When I want to test other woods I get a little sawdust or shavings, put them inside a band-aid, stick it on the inside of arm or belly, give it 24-48 hours, and remove.  If you are allergic you will only break out in that limited area.  I usually do several different species in separate band-aids just to be sure which ones are the worst.  I've had very knowledgable folks tell me that virtually no native North American woods will cause skin problems but I have hade some types of hard maple that also cause problems.  Soft maples are fine, weird?


----------



## Fred (Jul 2, 2007)

Cocobolo and the Rosewoods are two of the worst species for causing major akin reactions for sensitive turners. Remember, being allergic and becoming sensitized are two different types of reactions with devistating results. Becoming sensitized is the worst of the two as the reaction will only continue to get worse with each and every outbreak.

I am not aware of any treatment(s) that can help anyone either once they have become sensitized. Wearing the gloves is a good effort to avoid the problems with the wood... but, breathing the dust and getting the dust on other parts of the body may, and probably will, cause the reaction to flare up again.

Be very careful of these woods as they can and do just as much damage INSIDE the body as they do outside. Breathing is quite often effected in a VERY, VERY bad way. Good luck though cause they are some of the nicest woods to work with, IMHO.

Wear cotton gloves inside the nitrile gloves to avoid a bit of the clammy, sweating feelings caused by the nitrile gloves. A light busting of medicated powder in the gloves has helped others that I know that have to wear them to cut down a bit on their exposure to problem woods. []


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 3, 2007)

As has been pointed out, coco can cause bad reactions in a lot of folks. Do wear nitrile gloves and a good mask. I have had excellent results with the Dust-Bee-Gone mask. I am very sensitive to aromatic red cedar dust and the couldn't work that wood without the mask.


----------



## raltenhofen (Jul 3, 2007)

I found a product called Glove in a Bottle and it stopped my cocobolo rash. It rubs like hand cream and you never know it's even there.


----------



## Dario (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raltenhofen_
> <br />I found a product called Glove in a Bottle and it stopped my cocobolo rash. It rubs like hand cream and you never know it's even there.



Interesting.  Care to give more info where to buy/get it?


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 3, 2007)

One place:

http://www.metromedicalonline.com/gib80995.html

Oh, I forgot to offer my sympathies; it's a bear being allergic to something you really like. I hope it turns out to be something else.

Gary


----------



## Dario (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks Gary.


----------



## imagine (Jul 3, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the cocobolo allergy. You can pick up the glove in a bottle or something like it at most auto parts stores. Keeps grease out from under your finger nails and off the skin so should work well. I would hate to have to work in gloves myself.


----------

